# The Expectations Of The Millennial Freemason, An Interview With Brother Justin Jones



## Squire Bentley (Mar 7, 2018)

The Expectations Of The Millennial Freemason, An Interview With Brother Justin Jones

http://freemasoninformation.com/2018/03/the-expectations-of-the-millennial-freemason-an-interview-with-brother-justin-jones/

Enjoy Brethren. You have a great man in your ranks!

Brother Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## coachn (Mar 7, 2018)

link doesn't work


----------



## Squire Bentley (Mar 7, 2018)

coachn said:


> link doesn't work


 So sorry. I tested this one. It works for me:

http://freemasoninformation.com/201...mason-an-interview-with-brother-justin-jones/


----------



## coachn (Mar 7, 2018)

Squire Bentley said:


> So sorry. I tested this one. It works for me:
> 
> http://freemasoninformation.com/201...mason-an-interview-with-brother-justin-jones/


THANKS!


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 7, 2018)

Excellent Bro Jones-you are truly the future of the lodge...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Squire Bentley (Mar 8, 2018)

*The Expectations Of The Millennial Freemason,*

*An Interview With Brother Justin Jones*

*By Wor. Bro. Frederic L. Milliken*

http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/expectations_of_the_millennial_freemason.htm


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 8, 2018)

There is a recurring issue with the claim that older people are resistant to change. What’s it called when we ascribe a trait to an entire group of people? 

I, for one, am happy with change if it has a purpose. I’m quite happy with higher dues, but is the only purpose to be an economic barrier to entry?  That just means the person will not continue to invest either the human or financial capital sooner if reward is not obtained for the time and money invested. 

On a somewhat similar note, SGC of England indicates greater retention of a member is also in Royal Arch. Why is that?


----------



## JJones (Mar 8, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> There is a recurring issue with the claim that older people are resistant to change



I try not to paint with such broad strokes myself but I get where you're coming from. It's certainly been my experience that the majority of the brethren that are opposed to changes tend to fall into the "older" category but I definately wouldn't want to suggest that -all- of them are resistant to change



Glen Cook said:


> On a somewhat similar note, SGC of England indicates greater retention of a member is also in Royal Arch. Why is that?



That's a good question. I've always wondered about the differences in US C&C degrees vs those in England.



hfmm97 said:


> Excellent Bro Jones-you are truly the future of the lodge...



Thanks but you give me too much credit. I'm just a brother with a keyboard and a cell phone!


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 8, 2018)

To clarify - by being a younger Freemason who is willing to go the extra mile for the craft and can make the commitments that most Masons may not have the resources to bring to bear on the issues...you (in both singular and plural) still are the future


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 9, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I, for one, am happy with change if it has a purpose.


Same here as long as it is not change simply for change sake.


----------

